# Problem coming for Live bait fisherman



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

With spread of zebra mussels the P&W is looking to over react by requiring live bait have a receipt from a dealer. I agree with draining when leaving lakes but for restricting bait from private ponds will be an overkill. Common sense is again thrown out.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

I agree, but I guess you can't prove what water the bait came from.
It could just as easily come from an infested lake.

What's really funny in my particular situation is, I currently catch my bait from a creek that eventually dumps into the lake I normally fish in.
After July 1, I can't transport live fish to the lake, but mother nature can.

I guess I'll need to learn how to catch bait at the lake, which sucks, because that wastes my fishing time at the lake.
Either that, or use all cut bait.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Is this going to be for lakes and rivers ? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

I guess if it worked to stop spread of fireants, killer bees, asian carp, bird flu, illegals or did it?


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

catfishinbeerdrinkin said:


> Is this going to be for lakes and rivers ?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


It states all public water, so yes, lakes and rivers.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

nikki said:


> I guess if it worked to stop spread of fireants, killer bees, asian carp, bird flu, illegals or did it?


I'm wondering how they are going to stop the birds, turtles, alligators, etc from spreading the zebra mussels.

We have a small pond on our cattle lease that has never been stocked. 
I've caught bass, perch, crappie, shiners, and mudcats out if it.


----------



## Kerr_Kid (Jun 17, 2013)

So how are we going to be able to prove that we caught shad at the lake?


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Guess you're guilty until you spend big $ for one of those guys hollering on tv


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Sounds pretty dumb its to much to late. Why in the heck don't they put a bounty on invasive species. There should be people that could make a living out of ridding the state of such creatures. All TPW does is study them and does nothing to get rid of them.


----------



## Reelman (Feb 16, 2006)

I had heard about the flushing of live wells but had not heard about receipts for live bait. Where was it that u saw this?


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

Reelman said:


> I had heard about the flushing of live wells but had not heard about receipts for live bait. Where was it that u saw this?


About halfway down this page:
http://tpwd.state.tx.us/newsmedia/releases/?req=20140522f&nrtype=all&nrspan=2014&nrsearch=
_Live fish, including personally caught live bait, cannot be transported in a vessel in water that comes from the water body where they were caught. Personally caught live bait can be used in the water body where it was caught.__Anglers are allowed to transport and use commercially purchased live bait provided persons in possession of the bait have a receipt that identifies the source of the bait. Any live bait purchased from a location on or adjacent to a public water body that is transported in water from that water body could only be used as bait on that same water body._


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

It says you cant have them in the water from the water body they came frome but it dosent say I cant fill my bait cooler with well water from my house think they went a little far on the bait part

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Just have to bait area with range cubes and come back and Castnet them..Get a few perch/minnow traps..Dig more worms..shrimp...livers..and packaged baits...So practice up on cast net skills...TPWD does have a better track record than Washington..I know little about them Zebras (read lots) and what I read says we don't want them..So myself will do everything I can to stop spread..and hope everyone else does too!


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

catfishinbeerdrinkin said:


> It says you cant have them in the water from the water body they came frome but it dosent say I cant fill my bait cooler with well water from my house think they went a little far on the bait part
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


I agree with you. 
But if you pull up to the boat ramp and there's a GW sitting there, how are you going to prove that water is from your well?


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Test I guess how can he prove it didnt lol I think itll be understandable in certain situations but who knows 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

So is this saying you can't even take perch from your private pond and user as bait when fishing on a river? 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Apr 20, 2013)

*invasives*

Its illegal to posess blue tilapia.On the san jac above lake houston,throw a cast net and get about 25 young 2"tilapia.they would make great trot line bait but i cant use them.Go down river next to the restaraunts and you will see about five Mexicans throwing 10ft cast nets pulling in Tilapia.I dont like this law,how else would we get rid of these pests but to catch and destroy or eat?


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

I used the contact us feature on TPWD's website.
I asked about catching bait from a private pond, then using it on a river or lake.
Here is the response:

You can use bait caught from your personal stock pond. However, if you plan to fish from a boat, the bait would have to be transported in a bucket or tank in your vehicle, not in your boat. When you get to the lake or river, you would have to transfer the bait into your boat by a method such as a net. You cannot transfer bait in water. 

Ken

Ken F. Kurzawski
Regulations and Information Programs
TPWD - Inland Fisheries
4200 Smith School Road
Austin, TX 78744
512-389-4591 (o)
 512-389-4405 (f)

I plan on printing out a copy of the email and laminate it.
If a warden questions/hassles me about the live bait, I'll show him the email from his boss.


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

I can live with that.


Dtrojcak said:


> I used the contact us feature on TPWD's website.
> I asked about catching bait from a private pond, then using it on a river or lake.
> Here is the response:
> 
> ...


----------



## JMACHALA (Apr 16, 2011)

Orrrr....You can catch your bait from ANYWHERE as long as you put in water that didn't come from that lake. Example...prepare your own water at home, tap water, dechlorinate it and have it in your bait tank, I use the better bait blue as well. Catch shad from Lake Livingston, transfer to prepared water, haul to Conroe and and you're done...and legal.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

JMACHALA said:


> Orrrr....You can catch your bait from ANYWHERE as long as you put in water that didn't come from that lake. Example...prepare your own water at home, tap water, dechlorinate it and have it in your bait tank, I use the better bait blue as well. Catch shad from Lake Livingston, transfer to prepared water, haul to Conroe and and you're done...and legal.


Not legal according to TPWD. 
There can be no water in your boat from another source than where you are fishing. It doesn't matter if it's from your kitchen faucet. 
Your prepared water can be in your vehicle with the bait, but not in your boat. 
Get water from the lake in your boat, net your bait, and transfer to boat. 
It sounds stupid to me, but the rule is the rule.


----------



## JMACHALA (Apr 16, 2011)

Stood next to a GW and caught shad from the bank and asked about the BlueWater (home treated) in my bait tank and said it was a non issue. 

I'm not sure they even know what they want.


----------



## JMACHALA (Apr 16, 2011)

Transferring the lake water is the main issue


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

JMACHALA said:


> I'm not sure they even know what they want.


I believe this is the best explanation so far.

The fish are still wet when netting them and transferring to other container, plus the net itself is wet. 
If there were zebras in the water, they could still be transferred using any of the "approved methods" listed in tho thread.


----------



## JMACHALA (Apr 16, 2011)

My buddy talked to the lady that drafted the law in Austin. The methods I listed she said were "legal".

I think we are overthinking it a bit.


----------



## JMACHALA (Apr 16, 2011)

And the reason that we researched it in depth is that we take shad from here to fish Lake Ouachita in Arkansas.


----------



## psycho0819 (Aug 29, 2005)

This law is so convoluted that it will have little more effect than separating fishermen from their/our hard earned money; and in the long run will fall way short of preventing the spread of the evil zebra mussels. Up here in NE Tx they pump untold millions/billions of gallons of water from lake to lake without giving it a second thought. We have lakes on river chains throughout the state which will see zero benefit from the convoluted law because the water naturally flows from one body to another. Then there's the wildlife which roam freely from body to body. 

This is nothing more than a group of lawmakers gauging their own success based solely on the amount of legislation they pass, with zero regard for how much sense those laws actually make. It will, at best, slow the progress of zebra mussels, and at worst, it will do little or nothing to curb the spread while causing a rift between fishermen and game wardens who reportedly dislike even having to enforce such a confusing piece of legislation. In the end, it's like anything else, IT'S ALL ABOUT THE MONEY. This is little more than antler restrictions for fishermen, just another source of revenue. 

Do I want to see zebra mussels expand? No, not at all. But the fact is, the river authorities and water/utility companies will be the main avenue for these creatures to expand, yet the taxpayers will continue to foot the bill via stupid laws.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

I agree with everything you just said except for the part about antler restrictions.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

I searched the internet and TPWD website, and found nothing. I have talked to two GWs and he said there is no such law.
However, their are New Regulations on Texoma, Lavon, Red River for live bait.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

lonepinecountryclub said:


> I searched the internet and TPWD website, and found nothing. I have talked to two GWs and he said there is no such law.
> 
> However, their are New Regulations on Texoma, Lavon, Red River for live bait.


http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/regulat...ssion-and-transport-of-exotic-aquatic-species

The two GWs you spoke to should probably read their emails, lol. 
This is another example of Texas's lack of communication with its employees. Every time a new law is passed, there seems to be enforcers who do not know/understand the law. 
People were getting warnings/tickets after the 65mph night speed limit was abolished because cops didn't understand the new law. 
Same thing here.


----------

